# Délai pose congés pour convenance personnelle



## Rem (7 Juillet 2022)

Quel est le délai minimum pour poser un congé pour convenance personnelle ? Merci d'avance


----------



## liline17 (7 Juillet 2022)

il n'y en a pas puisque c'est au bon vouloir des employeurs, mais plus vous les prévenez tôt et plus ils auront le temps de s'organiser pour vous l'accorder


----------



## Ladrine 10 (7 Juillet 2022)

Je suis pas sûre qu'il y ait un délai minimum
Après ça dépend de ce qui est noté dans votre contrat
Pour des vacances en année incomplète elle doivent être noté au contrat logiquement
Pour des abs ponctuelle j'imagine qu'il n'y en a pas
Un enfant malade un matin qui vient pas vous êtes forcément prévenu au dernier moment
A voir ce que disent les collègues


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Idem.
Les Congés Payés doivent être validées au plus tard au 1er mars. Et laissé le choix à l'AM SI elle est multi employeurs.
Une absence reste possible sans délai pour:
- maladie sur présentation de l'arrêt de travail du médecin (pour l'AM ou pour son enfant à charge), c'est alors sans solde (eventuellement payé par la secu et l'ircem selon le nbr de jour de carence)
- evenement familiale listée dans la CCN, sur présentation du Certificat adequat et donne lieu à X jrs d'absence rémunérées par les PE, sans delai de prevenance.

Tout autre congé, sans solde ou pas, est soumis à l'accord de tous les employeurs concernés. Plus tu avertis à l'avance plus tu as une chance que ce soit accepté. Si c'est le cas fait signer un papier d'accord pour qu'il n'y ait pas changement d'avis à la dernière minute.

S'il s'agit d'absence pour convenance du PE, il n'y a pas de delais puisque tu es alors payée qd même: le PE n'est donc pas tenu légalement de t'avertir.

Pour un planning qui doit être fournis par les PE car au moment du contrat ils ne savent pas exactement les horaires ou semaines d'accueil le delai obligatoire minimum est de 2 mois de prevenance. Attention un planning variable reste toute fois obligatoirement un contrat à temps plein (195h/mois payées) car même avec un délai de prevenance de 2 mois impossible de compléter un temps partiel fluctuant.

Certaines AMs font toute fois signer une clause superieure qui dit que pour toute absence non prévu au moins 24h avant les indemnités de repas seront dues quand même car le repas préparré la veille (ça se tient).


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

_*Bonjour

Dans ce cas, j'ai négocié sur mes contrats la pose de 10 jours sans solde par an, sans délai de prévenance, pour remédier à des situations exceptionnelles.*_
*Je n'ai eu aucun refus, et je ne prend jamais les 10 jours, il arrive même que le solde reste à 0.*


----------



## Leeanna (7 Juillet 2022)

Justement j'ai une question est ce que l'on peut être en année incomplète avec 5 semaines + 6 jours sans soldes.  (En gros que la 6eme semaines soit divisible)
Car j'aimerais mettre des jours par ci par là pour les ponts ou rendez vous...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

Non, pas possible, soit c'est 46 semaines, donc obligatoirement 6 semaines sans accueil, soit c'est une année complète avec possibilité de poser des sans soldes.


----------



## Leeanna (7 Juillet 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 d'accord merci pour ta réponse.


----------

